# Arboleas/Almeria



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello there

Looking for some info. After the last couple of years of searching for somewhere to retire to in the sun, Cyprus, France etc. We have turned our attentions to Spain. We have always been put off by the stories of ilegal properties etc. We have never been to Spain, but are doing some internet research first. At the moment Arboleas and the surrounding area looks good for prices of property and convenient for ammeneties.
If anyone perhaps living in that area could comment on these issues and give us an idea of what life is like there we would be most gratefull. 

We would also like to hear of any info about utilities, home insurance, water rates, and anything about health care insurance. We are aged 66 thats my husband and I am 55. We know that at the moment we could get the health care while in the EU But that will all change once we are out. As we don't see ourselves being able to get anywhere before that we will have to look at private health care . 

Hope to hear from you soon
Many thanks
Clive and Dawn (in the UK)


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is an excellent Ex-pat association fighting to legalise houses in Albox area called AUAN 
AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia 

Before considering any property - consult them 

Davexf


----------

